# which jet outboard?



## lovedr79 (Aug 30, 2011)

Which jet outboard for a grizzly 1448?


----------



## turne032 (Aug 30, 2011)

40 hp 

make sure it has a short shaft of 15". They will work on 22" transom.

the 2 cylinder Johnson/Evinrude (most bang for buck)
40 hp yamaha
some of the newer 40 hp mercurys have a 15in midsection on them that create pretty good power. Make sure that it is looper motor not a crossflow motor. (big difference)

any of these would be good motors. 

I personally am not a fan of the newer 4 strokes. They are slow and doggy and they cost a small fortune!


----------



## fender66 (Aug 30, 2011)

300 HP Merc! :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Actually...for that size boat, a 40HP will work well. A lot of the guy on here like the older Evinrudes. I'm sure someone will chime in.

I used to have a 40HP Yamaha that still runs great for the guy I sold it to. I still get to fish out of it on occasion and it's a great boat. BTW..it's a 1648 and moves around just fine.


----------



## fender66 (Aug 30, 2011)

> Make sure that it is looper motor not a crossflow motor.



Okay...now I have to ask. What's a looper or crossflow motor? Never heard of either. Please explain.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 30, 2011)

fender66 said:


> > Make sure that it is looper motor not a crossflow motor.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...now I have to ask. What's a looper or crossflow motor? Never heard of either. Please explain.


Loop charge and crossflows are two diffrent types of two stroke engines. The diffrence is the scaveging process. The loop charge motor has a flat top piston that has ports aimed in difffrent directions to corral the main charge of in coming gas into the combuston chamber then out the exhaust port. The cross floww scavenged motor has ports that are mostly aimed staight across the cylinder but the piston it shaped that when the incoming charge hits it the charge is turn up into the combustion chamber and the exhaust slope back down the other side of hte motor out the exhaust ports. The reason the loop charge is better then the crossflow is because the loop charged motors have better port timing for an outboard jet then the crossflows.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks! i dont like the new four strokes either. i am not impressed with the 20hp merc. i currently have. prop drive...... i run skinny water but cant do it effectively either. i just need to find a jet outboard that is affordable....... would love to have a two stroke.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 30, 2011)

now that i am looking at some more seariously, are jet outboards electric trim or all of them manual? not sure it really makes a difference with a jet like it does on a prop drive. i like having my electric trim, but will it be necessary with a jet drive?


----------



## fender66 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes...some are available with electric trim.....but not on the small ones usually.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 30, 2011)

gotcha! what motor do you have on your boat and what motor does your plate say you can have? mine says 25hp, but i have a hard time beliving that. i was thinking more like a 40hp 2 stroke. the 40hp 2 stroke is not much heavier than the 25hp merc. 4 strokes. i would be able to move my starting battery up front to compensate. plus i so want a 2 stroke jet....... that will move me faster and shallower than the 20hp 4 stroke i currently have.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 30, 2011)

I've got a 40hp evinrude that I've uprgraded to a 50hp+ on a 16"42" Blazer SS. The boat says it's max of 25hp but I haven't had any problems from it yet and the boats a 09 model.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 30, 2011)

thats what i wanted to hear! my wife is not going to be happy! i wonder if she will notice the difference from a black (current) to a silver or white motor??????????


----------



## 79Stroker (Aug 30, 2011)

she'll never notice cause you've had that motor for "a while"


----------



## fender66 (Aug 30, 2011)

My motor says it has a 225 on it...but there's really nothing but a lower jet unit there! Dang I'm hating that! #-o 

And...it's noticeable too. :roll:


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 31, 2011)

I found a low hrs. Yammy f40 with controls for 5k. And would take the weak underpowered 20 I have as a trade. So we will see.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Aug 31, 2011)

lovedr79 said:


> I found a low hrs. Yammy f40 with controls for 5k. And would take the weak underpowered 20 I have as a trade. So we will see.



I'd pass, heavy,slow,5k. I'd rather go with a 2 stroke. esaier to work on ,lighter, cheaper, faster.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 31, 2011)

Kinda what I was thinking. Just can't find one near me


----------

